# I'm bored with this Dad



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

We went down to the river yesterday to see if any salmon were jumping at the falls, Ruby was rather non-plussed about the whole idea, maybe that's because I can't take her fishing with me (stupid local by-law!)


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Ruby always looks so adorable in her pictures!! ;D Wonder what the reasoning is behind that by-law?! What could it possible hurt to take your dog fishing with you?


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Lovely photos and as always Ruby is just gorgeous


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

Ruby is beautiful, lovely pics.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

poor girl missed out on a good days fishing, 2 salmon 10lb each, she did enjoy the sushi trimmings after I filleted them though ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

mswhipple said:


> Ruby always looks so adorable in her pictures!! ;D Wonder what the reasoning is behind that by-law?! What could it possible hurt to take your dog fishing with you?


it's a syndicate fishing beat that don't allow dogs Mary, although I'm not a member of the syndicate the farmer that leases the rights to the insisted on a caveat that I'm allowed fishing access rights (we grew up together) so to save him getting grief I decided that I'll honour their conditions, (alhough I decided that reluctantly)


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, in that case... you gotta do what you gotta do! Glad that Ruby was served some of the salmon, anyhow. I'll bet she enjoyed it!


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

My favourite is the middle one!

Such a lovely soft face! :-*


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

took her on a non-syndicate stretch today, silly girl managed to fall into the river though, (she got out no problem though)


----------

